# Citizen orca



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Citizen orca*


View Advert


Hi all

ive so many watches not seeing daylight and I've always wanted one of these

if anyone wanted to do a trade I've got a few a could loose that might interest someone

if you fancy moving an orca plse let me know

cheers

sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

31/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

